

Ask HN: Where to find computing literature in Spanish? - LeafStorm

Hi everyone. I'm working on a project for my Linguistic Anthropology class about computing terms in Spanish. I would like to source the terms from all kinds of literature - general-audience computing books, application manuals, translation files, programming language/library documentation, Spanish-language research papers, etc. etc.<p>So far, I've found the Lua 5.1 reference manual, and a Spanish translation of <i>Windows Vista for Dummies</i> in the public library, and I will probably source translation files from GNOME et cetera. Can you recommend any other places to find Spanish computing literature? (Especially research papers?)
======
code_pockets
There is not a lot of stuff out there. You will find a lot of out dated
materials.

Most computer/programming classes are taught using the English terms (mixed
with Spanish), because it ends up being easier (I've taught in Spanish) for
people to understand.

Send me an email (in my profile) if you need any more help.

